# MBTI of Kanye West?



## cudibloop

JoanCrawford said:


> I read that it is ISFJ. (Same as Kim Kardashian's)



Dude HATES any type of tradition so he can't be an SJ


----------



## JoanCrawford

cudibloop said:


> Dude HATES any type of tradition so he can't be an SJ


Okie dokie then. I have little experience w/ him so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Pyrocide

Just an initial impression, he seems P (laid-back, inner weighing) and rational (well defined character). I'll take a stab and say ISFP (seems pretty feeling focused, more mainstream than out-there).


----------



## cudibloop

felt like this could be relevant in typing him*

"Things you didn't know about Kanye West"
*

50. He lived in China for year in 5th grade.


49. His mom said he made kids in China give him sheep skewers in exchange for watching him breakdance.


48. Being a male porn star popped in his head "once or twice."


47. He sold his first beat to local Chicago rapper Gravity for $8,800.


46. He used the $8,800 to buy a Jesus Piece and Polo clothes.


45. A year later, he sold the chain to No I.D. to help finance his move to NYC.


44. In 2000, he was arrested for allegedly stealing printers from OfficeMax after a case of mistaken identity.


43. No I.D. briefly fell back from helping Kanye when he took him to label meetings and 'Ye jumped on tables shouting that he was the next Michael Jackson.


42. He'd "leave meetings crying all the time" before he got signed.


41. He shot the video for "Through The Wire" with $35,000 of his own money.


40. The sample for "Through The Wire" wasn't cleared until the video was added to rotation on MTV2.


39. When the Hezekiah Walker Chorus didn't deliver, he drove to the Hamptons and paid the Harlem Boys Choir $10,000 to get on "Two Words."


38. Rick Rubin, who Kanye's called the "Hollywood Yellow Pages," hooked him up with Late Registration co-producer, Jon Brion.


37. He originally planned a theatrical release for all of the music videos from Late Registration.


36. While working on Late Registration, he kept a side-by-side tracklisting of Common's Be in the studio to make sure his own album was just as good.


35. He mixed "Diamonds From Sierra Leone" 14 times.


34. M.I.A. was supposed to be on album cut "Drive Slow."


33. Shawnna passed on the beat for the album's biggest single, "Gold Digger."


32. He doesn't keep his Grammys or any other awards in his house.


31. He didn't appreciate Common's "They Say" being nominated for Best Rap/Sung Collab over "Heard 'Em Say" and "Gold Digger."


30. He apologized to Common for the way his Grammy speech sounded when Late Registration beat Be.


29. After Late Registration dropped, he said: "I think I'm gonna move to London. Get a fake-ass British accent like Madonna."


28. Around the same time, he said: "I TiVo rap videos so I can study them. To learn what steps to take to crush them all."


27. Macy Gray sang a reference for Mission: Impossible 3 track, "Impossible."


26. He still stands because behind his Katrina comments but respects how George W. Bush can "deal with being the bad guy."


25. He tried to record "Crack Music" without the N-word.


24. He consciously replaced the N-word with "homie" on "Can't Tell Me Nothing."


23. Yes, Timbaland helped with the drums on "Stronger." A lesser known fact is movie director Michael Gondry helped with the drums on "Diamonds."


22. Graduation's "stadium" sound was inspired by touring with the Rolling Stones and U2.


21. "Stronger" took 50 mixes and eight engineers to complete.


20. Micheal Jackson called him to ask about the jacket he wore in the "Stronger" video.


19. He wrote a personal letter about his dad to Donald Fagen of Steely Dan to get the "Kid Charlemagne" sample cleared for "Champion."


18. He came out of his own pocket to shoot the Glow in the Dark tour when Best Buy backed out of sponsoring it.


17. While recording 808s & Heartbreak, he saw Hawaii's 808 area code as a sign that the album was meant to be.


16. He says that Drake was the first artist who actually scared and put pressure on him.


15. Mos Def came to his house after the Taylor Swift incident at the VMAs and encouraged him to move out of America.


14. He booked a flight to Minnesota to work with Justin Vernon of Bon Iver but it was canceled because of snowstorm. He invited Vernon to work on My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy in Hawaii instead.


13. Kanye made Pusha T re-write his "Runaway" verse four times and pushed him to be more of a douchebag each time.


12. While getting his hair cut, he rapped "Power" to Pete Rock before he even laid vocals.


11. Q-Tip said Kanye would even ask people who delivered food for their opinion on My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy.


10. Nicki Minaj's My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy intro is based on writer Roald Dahl's "Cinderella."


9. After dropping out of school, he worked as a telemarketer to pay his mom the $200 a month in rent she demanded


8. Kid 'n' Play's debut and De La Soul's "My, Myself, and I" were the first records to catch his attention.


7. He made his first beat in seventh grade.


6. The beat was for a sexual Mario-style video game that he programmed, where "the ghosts were vaginas."


5. When he was 13, he cried when his dad didn't let him get his hair cut often enough to keep up a high top fade.


4. He had an early nickname of "Deep House" because of his baggy pants and backpacks.


3. He's said that real estate was another early hustle before he got on by making beats.


2. He thought The College Dropout "fell short of the actual Fiona Apple or Portishead sound" he was going after.


1. Some of his unreleased music includes a record with Jay-Z and Jack White and a song that samples music from Broadway musical Wicked.


----------



## Quork

^^^Just wondering, what's your source for this?


----------



## cudibloop

eclecticreject said:


> ^^^Just wondering, what's your source for this?



Complex magazine

50 Things You Didn't Know About Kanye West | Complex


----------



## Shinyonix

I'd guess esfp.


----------



## cudibloop

*Nicki Minaj describes working with Kanye West*



> Speaking to BBC Radio 1's Zane Lowe she said: "He's just amazing."He analyses everything in a very weird way so when you talk to him you always get a different perspective. It's never the normal perspective on any topic [you talk to him about]."
> The pair collaborated on a track called Monster included on West's most recent album.





> “I heard through Drake that Kanye wanted me on his album, and I got on the next thing smokin’ to Hawaii. I didn’t think that he was gonna like me. I always figured that he was one of those conscious rappers, so I thought that he wouldn’t want girls to be dressed overtly sexy—and I go to the studio and he has nothing but pictures of naked women on his computer that he’d invite me to look at. They were really artsy pictures, but you know he loves nudity, so it was a complete shock to me, ’cause I thought I had him all figured out, but I didn’t. He was watching porn when we were in the studio—no shame in his game. Kanye kept askin’ me to come and eat breakfast, but I like to record in the morning. So, when they were eating breakfast, I was in the studio listening to music and writing. And he would always be like, ‘Yo, why you ain’t never come over for breakfast, yo?’ But I never went. I would get to the studio at like 10:30 in the morning and he’d be leaving to go home and eat breakfast and I’d be getting to the studio to just write and record. I stayed late sometimes, but I was always getting sleepy. I get up at 6 in the morning, so midnight is late for me. One time he caught me nodding off, and I thought maybe he would kick me out. I’ve never been so embarrassed in my life. You know how you’re sitting up and you don’t realize that you’ve just fallen asleep, but it feels like an eternity? When I picked up my head from sleeping, he was looking at me in the strangest way I’ve ever been looked at by a human being. He pulled his shades down and he looked and said, ‘Oh, she’s sleeping?’ I wanted to crawl under a rock and die. [Laughs.]


----------



## blackice445

Some of you typing him clearly haven't listened to his music and know nothing about him except what you heard in social media.


----------



## BrownSugar

Kanye West is totally INTJ....

BWHAHHHHHHH..:tongue:.


----------



## Satan Claus

He is an ENTP. Not the sharpest of us though.


----------



## O_o

He's too fabulous to be one of the 16 types. 
His type is SWAG
#yoloyoloyoloyolo#northwest#bitchesbesayinwaaa


----------



## Velasquez

blackice445 said:


> Some of you typing him clearly haven't listened to his music and know nothing about him except what you heard in social media.


Why on earth would you need to listen to somebody's music in order to come up with a type for them?


----------



## aramos

Break down your stereotypes and judgement


----------



## cudibloop

ISFP 6w7 - 3w2 - 9w1 Sx/Sp, extreme FiNi loop.


----------



## Van Meter

Xsfp


----------



## Blazy

He's too unhealthy to be typed accurately


----------



## Infinite

He's definetely an intuitive, and I think he's an introvert


----------



## Super Samurai

His Ne/Fi is obvious. He is an ENFP with problems. I would say he either 3w4 or 3w2.


----------



## Pluto Is A Planet

he's definitely a feeler. Either ENFJ or ENFP.


----------



## Yeezus

To those saying he couldn't be an intuitive; listen to MBDTF. There has never been more Ne packed into a single album.


----------



## ESFPlover

I feel that he is an: ESTJ or ISTJ


----------



## Teal

i dont think narcissist is a MBTI type but...well... :3


----------



## ESFPlover

cranberryplains said:


> ESFP, I think.


no way dude, he is not nice, and ESFP's are super nice. I feel that he could be a ESTJ, TJ for sure, S because he has style, E because hes a "performer", hello! Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## Highway Nights

He's a ENFP/INFP


----------



## miranda1

He is a ESTP/INFJ mixed type like Angelina Jolie, Steven Spielberg and Robert Hoffman


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

He's definitely Fi/Te and I'd say he's Ne/Si

I'd say ENFP


----------



## miranda1

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/472370-mixed-types-exist-13.html


----------



## cerenach

I think ENFJ 3w4. 

Kanye is very image focused. He's a performer in both the literal and figurative sense. Fe doesn't necessarily mean warm and harmonious. It can also mean socially adaptive/fulfilling a role. And if that role means being a controversial shit-starter then so be it. He has a way of getting through to people with his music and behavior that evokes strong reactions. I get the impression that he's one of those people who only takes off his mask for those extremely close to him. 

Personality duality is something I associate with Fe>Ti types. Intensity with Se and Ni types. I'm arbitrarily saying ENFJ over INFJ.


----------



## raskoolz

I'd have to say ENFP bro


----------



## ENTPness

Kanye is not an N. Here's why:



Kanye West said:


> "Sometimes people write novels and they just be so wordy and so self-absorbed. I am not a fan of books. I would never want a book's autograph. I am a proud non-reader of books. I like to get information from doing stuff like actually talking to people and living real life."


He's not an introvert either for what should be obvious reasons. He's not an F because he's about the least agreeable, most arrogant person there is. And he's not a J because:



Kanye West said:


> "I had a dream I could buy my way to heaven
> When I awoke, I spent that on a necklace
> I told God I'd be back in a second
> Man it's so hard not to act reckless"


Super impulsive, super low conscientiousness.

I think Kanye is a pretty clear ESTP.


----------



## JTHearts

Infj


----------



## chinook

Esfp


----------



## AdInfinitum

Pretty sure he indeed is an ESTP, power seeking, focuses on the success over the material world, all his work centres itself on will and achievement which are Se cravings. Also his tendency to seek reactions in others are Fe resolutions driven through the force of Se.


----------



## shameless

miranda1 said:


> ESTP/INFJ mixed type like Angelina Jolie, Steven Spielberg and Robert Hoffman


Is that a thing, because if ESTP/INFJ had been an option I think I would have selected that as my type along time ago. 

Lol its such a bipolar contradiction and yet I always relate to the two. 

Anyways I do not think you can be both types I think they are each others shadow. So when one is such it can look like the other.


----------



## shameless

ESFPlover said:


> no way dude, he is not nice, and ESFP's are super nice. I feel that he could be a ESTJ, TJ for sure, S because he has style, E because hes a "performer", hello! Those are my 2 cents.


ESFPs are not all nice every personality type has shitty people and kind people. 

My sister is an asshole ESFP (she a selfish addict & kleptomaniac)

But yeah I do not think he is ESFP either. Not anything to do with nice tho. I can assert as an STP that almost anyone who knows my eldest sister and I would attest to that I am kinder (I am serious) . F does not mean nice & T means, mean. 

Anyways I think Kanye is probably an ESTP guessing. But nothing to do with mean or nice, but functions appearance.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Cinnamon83 said:


> Anyways I think Kanye is probably an ESTP guessing. But nothing to do with mean or nice, but functions appearance.


He reminds of Shia LaBeouf a bit. They both have that unhealthy inferior Ni faux depth. Like, they try too much to be seen as a deep person, and end up looking ridiculous.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Cinnamon83 said:


> Anyways I do not think you can be both types I think they are each others shadow. So when one is such it can look like the other.


True, I'm pretty sure I look like an ESTJ to some people.


----------



## sometimes

ISFP trying to use his functions in reverse order so seems/wants to be ENTJ. There's a reason he seems crazy/weird and in terms of mbti this makes sense as him actually being an 'unhealthy' ISFP who gone so far he seems like an ENTJ.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn

ENFP: obnoxious, narcissistic, and controlling.


----------



## Guajiro

Aiwass said:


> 60% of all this guy talks about is living "the life". The rich, legendary, decadent, sensual life. Look at the names of his songs. "Flashing Lights", "****** in Paris", "Power", "I Am A God", "Famous", "Drunk And Hot Girls". Most Ne types I know would feel repulsed by this kind of status and power-seeking.


looool what a beautiful compilation of song names!
But I don't think Ne doms are immune to enjoying power and money (in fact, I think all types could enjoy that). Do you know Tupac Shakur? I am sure he is an ENFP and he also talked a lot about money (not only, he also talked a lot about human rights). But when people like him are born poor and they become rich it's hard to not feel fascinated with money.


----------



## Aiwass

Guajiro said:


> looool what a beautiful compilation of song names!
> But I don't think Ne doms are immune to enjoying power and money (in fact, I think all types could enjoy that). Do you know Tupac Shakur? I am sure he is an ENFP and he also talked a lot about money (not only, he talked a lot about human rights). But he when people are born poor and they become rich it's har to not feel fascinated with money.


I know Tupac. I think he was a clear ENFJ. Completely tribal and group-focused, I can't see any Fi in him.

Sure, any type can like money, but Se types are more obnoxious about being show-offs and making impact on the environment.


----------



## Guajiro

Aiwass said:


> I know Tupac. I think he was a clear ENFJ. Completely tribal and group-focused, I can't see any Fi in him.
> 
> Sure, any type can like money, but Se types are more obnoxious about being show-offs and making impact on the environment.


I guess we have a different understanding of the Se and the Fi function. But that is ok.

I see tupac a as a very impulsive person, driven to change everything (Ne) and standing for the values he developed in isolation from the group (Fi) but inspiring others to fight for his cause. Song lyrics full of his personal struggles and a disregard for others opinions in oposition to his own. His lyrics were very Fi in a "Me against the world" mentality. Not the Fe way of pointing to the good, but the Fi way of pointing to what was wrong. He tried many things during his short life: balet, theater, rap, political influence, philosofy, etc. (Ne). Too bouncy for a judger. His lyrics and interviews were way more about things he saw then his judgements about it (dominant percieving extroverted function).

Kaney west I don't know enough. But I would guess a percieving type as well, and not Fe.


----------



## Red Panda

Aiwass said:


> 60% of all this guy talks about is living "the life". The rich, legendary, decadent, sensual life. Look at the names of his songs. "Flashing Lights", "****** in Paris", "Power", "I Am A God", "Famous", "Drunk And Hot Girls". Most Ne types I know would feel repulsed by this kind of status and power-seeking.


sounds like an SF type, no N high up his stack


----------



## Zeri

I think maybe ISTP...


----------



## Darkbloom

Definitely a Se type


----------



## L P

The reason using the songs to type him isn't very reliable is because making a song you can be concerned with what sells, have ghost writers, make a song about a specific situation or current surroundings, so you only see an aspect of the person if you even see the person in the first place, considering rap music for the most part is about selling the biggest ego. An interview you cannot completely hide behind a huge ego or ghost writers, the sides of you that are not always popular or appealing will reveal themselves. Kanye essentially showed his ass on that TMZ interview, and his ass looked very ENFJ lol.

I'd argue Tupac is ENFJ is well.


----------



## Sven The Returned

--edit--


----------



## bundleofraindrops

Tupac was a 2w3 ENFP. 2w3 ExFPs tend to fake Fe a lot.


----------



## kjdaniels

I heard a rumor he could be an ISFJ but I’m not sure that is true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistakenforstranger

He's definitely a NF, and I think he's a Beta NF in Socionics, but even if he would be EIE in that system, I don't see how he would be an ENFJ. Here's Jung on Fe:



> *Even where it seems to show a certain independence of the quality of the concrete object, it is none the less under the spell of. traditional or generally valid standards of some sort.* *I may feel constrained, for instance, to use the predicate 'beautiful' or 'good', not because I find the object 'beautiful' or 'good' from my own subjective feeling, but because it is fitting and politic so to do; and fitting it certainly is, inasmuch as a contrary opinion would disturb the general feeling situation. *A feeling-judgment such as this is in no way a simulation or a lie -- it is merely an act of accommodation. *A picture, for instance, may be termed beautiful, because a picture that is hung in a drawing-room and bearing a well-known signature is generally assumed to be beautiful, or because the predicate 'ugly' might offend the family of the fortunate possessor, or because there is a benevolent intention on the part of the visitor to create a pleasant feeling-atmosphere, to which end everything must be felt as agreeable. Such feelings are governed by the standard of the objective determinants.* As such they are genuine, and represent the total visible feeling-function.





> In precisely the same way as extraverted thinking strives to rid itself of subjective influences, extraverted feeling has also to undergo a certain process of differentiation, before it is finally denuded of every subjective trimming. *The valuations resulting from the act of feeling either correspond directly with objective values or at least chime in with certain traditional and generally known standards of value.* *This kind of feeling is very largely responsible for the fact that so many people flock to the theatre, to concerts, or to Church, and what is more, with correctly adjusted positive feelings.*





> Should this process go further, a strangely contradictory dissociation of feeling develops; every object is seized upon with feeling-valuations, and numerous relationships are made which are inherently and mutually incompatible. *Since such aberrations would be quite impossible if a sufficiently emphasized subject were present, the last vestige of a real personal standpoint also becomes suppressed. *The subject becomes so swallowed up in individual feeling processes that to the observer it seems as though there were no longer a subject of feeling but merely a feeling process.


He's the complete opposite of all of that.


----------



## Aiwass

@mistakenforstranger I've been actually entertaining the possibility of Kanye being IEI. I still prefer EIE, given how much being vocal about his views is important to him.

I agree that he is a obvious Beta type. He is a clear Aristocrat, and often conceptualizes people in terms of being "on the top" or being better than others.

There is also something spectacular and dramatic about his self-expression that is inherent to Beta types.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Aiwass said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* I've been actually entertaining the possibility of Kanye being IEI. I still prefer EIE, given how much being vocal about his views is important to him.
> 
> I agree that he is a obvious Beta type. He is a clear Aristocrat, and often conceptualizes people in terms of being "on the top" or being better than others.
> 
> There is also something spectacular and dramatic about his self-expression that is inherent to Beta types.


Same, I've wondered about IEI as well, but I also think EIE is better overall. He looks to fit Si PoLR, Ne Demonstrative, and Se HA too. I also would have a hard time seeing him as a Ne-Ignoring type. His Ne is pretty prominent. I also think IEIs tend to be a bit more subtle in presentation. Some IEI rappers for me would be Kid Cudi, Kendrick Lamar, and Common. Kanye is just far more extravagant, as you said earlier. I'm still on the fence with Kanye as 3w4 or 4w3, but I've been leaning more towards 4w3 sx/so, and those Enneagram types with that stacking would add to the extravagance too.

I feel like Cudi is a good example of an IEI 4. Just a very different vibe from Kanye:






If you don't mind, what's your stance on MBTI and Socionics type correlations? If you type Kanye as EIE, then does that mean he's ENFJ for you? That's my issue with Socionics because again, I don't see how Kanye would be Fe-dom from a Jungian standpoint (Note: It's possible he could be INFJ, since the Ni in the dominant position can undermine the Fe in a way, as INFJs can be more subversive of cultural norms (i.e. Nietzsche), but I don't think that's what is at play with Kanye). I see this discrepancy come up quite a bit, and wonder how you reconcile it. Compare Common to Kanye, and you can also see how Common is much more Fe from a Jungian/MBTI perspective. At the moment, I'm thinking Kanye is ENFP in MBTI, but I'm still unsure. I'm glad this conversation is still going on because it's been on my mind recently.
Doesn't this feel more Fi, especially at 4:30 -5:20? Matt Lauer is so cringy and manipulative...:bored:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Any more thoughts @Aiwass?


----------



## L P

mistakenforstranger said:


> Doesn't this feel more Fi, especially at 4:30 -5:20? Matt Lauer is so cringy and manipulative...:bored:


Nah, it sounds like a moment of Fe with lack of Ti he even says "I didn't have enough info to call him a racist, that might of been the emotion that I felt." He expressed Fe without Ti info. Fi doesn't express it's judgements so loudly like that. He also says "Me being a rational well thought out empathetic human being and thinking about it after the fact I would have chosen different words" Sounds like he's trying to see himself as more Ti (because that's what people secretly want to be more of, their inf function) and that he later had Ti considerations for what his Fe said on the spot, he even said it was a moment of frustration, a moment of emotion, Fe spontaneous emotional expression. Fe is that kind of in the moment emotional expression not Fi. He also says "I want to get the exact perfect wording" when trying to apologize to George Bush, which once again sounds like Ti.

Kanye even frikkin says "I don't want oto speak on the word regret." Once again his weak Ti confusing the hell out of things and not answering directly when asked "Do you regret saying that to George Bush." Te screams and says "Answer the damn question! Yes or No!" But Kanye once again wants to deflect and be confusing.

And Kanye does not have good enough Te when speaking to be ENFP, he communicates in an emotional yet confusing manner, his words on the surface make little sense when he is defending his more complex points and he does not speak directly very well when defending his more complex points, couching things in esoteric "deeper" meanings that he seems to hint at having some deeper universal meaning, which seems Ni and Fe again.

Also even when Kanye said the statement "George Bush doesn't like black people." This is an Fe statement. He is speaking for a group of people, like he is a representation of the black community. Fi would say something more of a personal opinion of judgement of George Bush, like "I think George Bush is racist to be honest." Or "I believe he is racist." Kanye asserted this statement not as a personal Fi belief, but as a group opinion not only speaking for himself.

I don't rule out Fe for Kaney just because Kanye isn't politically correct and that definition you shared is a politically correct Fe, perhaps because Kanye is Sx/So contra flow he does not fear being controversial, but the way he asserts values and judgement like that is more Fe than Fi.

I still stand by ENFJ for Kanye. Once again check out his TMZ interview.

And once again, I have a friend who is sx/so ENFJ and is just as confusing, esoteric and controversial in public as Kanye is, the same kind of flavor of a person. I agree with 4w3 for Kanye though.

I also think Kudi uses Fi instead of Fe. On second thought I watched that interview with Cudi and I have no strong opinions on what type he is, he did sy "Be you and don't care about what no one else think about you, everybody is gonna have opinioins, it only matter how you feel." Sounds Fi-ish, but I don't know his type, I agree with type 4 for sure though that much is obvious at least.


----------



## Aiwass

mistakenforstranger said:


> Same, I've wondered about IEI as well, but I also think EIE is better overall. He looks to fit Si PoLR, Ne Demonstrative, and Se HA too. I also would have a hard time seeing him as a Ne-Ignoring type. His Ne is pretty prominent. I also think IEIs tend to be a bit more subtle in presentation. Some IEI rappers for me would be Kid Cudi, Kendrick Lamar, and Common. Kanye is just far more extravagant, as you said earlier. I'm still on the fence with Kanye as 3w4 or 4w3, but I've been leaning more towards 4w3 sx/so, and those Enneagram types with that stacking would add to the extravagance too.
> 
> I feel like Cudi is a good example of an IEI 4. Just a very different vibe from Kanye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, what's your stance on MBTI and Socionics type correlations? If you type Kanye as EIE, then does that mean he's ENFJ for you? That's my issue with Socionics because again, I don't see how Kanye would be Fe-dom from a Jungian standpoint (Note: It's possible he could be INFJ, since the Ni in the dominant position can undermine the Fe in a way, as INFJs can be more subversive of cultural norms (i.e. Nietzsche), but I don't think that's what is at play with Kanye). I see this discrepancy come up quite a bit, and wonder how you reconcile it. Compare Common to Kanye, and you can also see how Common is much more Fe from a Jungian/MBTI perspective. At the moment, I'm thinking Kanye is ENFP in MBTI, but I'm still unsure. I'm glad this conversation is still going on because it's been on my mind recently.
> Doesn't this feel more Fi, especially at 4:30 -5:20? Matt Lauer is so cringy and manipulative...:bored:


Good, we agree on the differences between EIEs and IEIs. Kanye's persona is more "flamboyant" and inventive (visionary/Yeezus), which is more in line with Ne demonstrative. IEIs are more idiosyncratic and relationship-focused (Fi demonstrative) - I believe you've mentioned Dylan once. I think he may be a good example of IEI now. I don't know Kudi but I agree with Lamar being IEI (likely 9?)

To be honest, I'm still not sure what to do with the discrepancy between Socionics and MBTI. A while ago I was just converting Socionics to MBTI directly - so yeah, I would prob call Kanye ENFJ. I agree that Jung's description of Fe is not very compatible with him, but I was just substituting Jung's definitions for Socionics definitions, since I find them more useful. Right now I'm on the fence and not sure about what to do, because "turning" MBTI into Socionics creates giant barriers in communication.

I'm not sure what Kanye's type would be from Jungian Typology's PoV, but I prefer to see him as a Ni/Se type. In case of him being Fi, I prefer SFP to NFP. There are some common Se/Ni indicators in his art IMO, like the exaggeration of sensual, concrete experiences and the prophetic undertone.

(Sorry for being so slow to answer!)

But yeah - he has shown a lot of "this is who I am, period" individualism moments, which most people would associate with Fi in Jung.


----------



## Aiwass

Lmao meanwhile Kanye announced a new album

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yandhi


----------



## Aiwass

Lord Pixel said:


> Kanye even frikkin says "I don't want oto speak on the word regret." Once again his weak Ti confusing the hell out of things and not answering directly when asked "Do you regret saying that to George Bush." Te screams and says "Answer the damn question! Yes or No!" But Kanye once again wants to deflect and be confusing.
> 
> And Kanye does not have good enough Te when speaking to be ENFP, he communicates in an emotional yet confusing manner, his words on the surface make little sense when he is defending his more complex points and he does not speak directly very well when defending his more complex points, couching things in esoteric "deeper" meanings that he seems to hint at having some deeper universal meaning, which seems Ni and Fe again.
> 
> Also even when Kanye said the statement "George Bush doesn't like black people." This is an Fe statement. He is speaking for a group of people, like he is a representation of the black community. Fi would say something more of a personal opinion of judgement of George Bush, like "I think George Bush is racist to be honest." Or "I believe he is racist." Kanye asserted this statement not as a personal Fi belief, but as a group opinion not only speaking for himself.
> 
> I don't rule out Fe for Kaney just because Kanye isn't politically correct and that definition you shared is a politically correct Fe, perhaps because Kanye is Sx/So contra flow he does not fear being controversial, but the way he asserts values and judgement like that is more Fe than Fi.
> 
> I still stand by ENFJ for Kanye. Once again check out his TMZ interview.
> 
> And once again, I have a friend who is sx/so ENFJ and is just as confusing, esoteric and controversial in public as Kanye is, the same kind of flavor of a person. I agree with 4w3 for Kanye though.
> 
> I also think Kudi uses Fi instead of Fe. On second thought I watched that interview with Cudi and I have no strong opinions on what type he is, he did sy "Be you and don't care about what no one else think about you, everybody is gonna have opinioins, it only matter how you feel." Sounds Fi-ish, but I don't know his type, I agree with type 4 for sure though that much is obvious at least.


I agree Kanye is confusing as fuck. Whatever type he is, is much more likely that he is inferior thinking and dominant feeling than tertiary thinking. 

Some interesting Kanye's quotes:

_"Here's something that's contrary to popular belief: I actually don't like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don't. I do not like to think at all."_

_"I'm really bad with answering questions. Usually, I don't even answer them. I try to find inspiration inside of the question. I think, and I jump from one beam of inspiration or energy to the next, as opposed to explaining the energy."_

_"People always say that you can't please everybody. I think that's a cop-out. Why not attempt it? 'Cause think of all the people you will please if you try."_


----------



## L P

Aiwass said:


> I agree Kanye is confusing as fuck. Whatever type he is, is much more likely that he is inferior thinking and dominant feeling than tertiary thinking.
> 
> Some interesting Kanye's quotes:
> 
> _"Here's something that's contrary to popular belief: I actually don't like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don't. I do not like to think at all."_
> 
> _"I'm really bad with answering questions. Usually, I don't even answer them. I try to find inspiration inside of the question. I think, and I jump from one beam of inspiration or energy to the next, as opposed to explaining the energy."_
> 
> _"People always say that you can't please everybody. I think that's a cop-out. Why not attempt it? 'Cause think of all the people you will please if you try."_


The First 2 quotes sound like ENFJ again.

The last one sounds less Fe, so it gets confusing but I see to much ENFJ to say he's not. Ugh, he even uses the word "energy". Alot like my own ENFJ friend lol. I heard energy and vibes is largely an Ni and Fe together.

I don't see much Te in Kanye though.


----------



## fresh

@Lord Pixel, have you considered INFP for Kanye?

I find his function use for Fi/Te and Ne/Si undeniable so it's interesting you don't see that in him!


----------

